# caht



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

hello? hello? everyone forget chat? to bloody hot to be inside join us in chat.. right now you can watch me sing!


Coach


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I thought you were referring to something people sleep on when they go camping, in WI accent.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Got ya to read it though, didn't I?


Dave


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

when do the slotters go into the chat room?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

41-willys said:


> when do the slotters go into the chat room?


 
Usually Wednesday night @ 8:00, CDT. However, the past few weeks have been week. I've been guilty myself, not being able to participate. Will definitely try and sign in next Wednesday. rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

bumpity bump


----------

